# [Solved] dhcpcd doesn't start at boot

## Leo Lausren

After upgrading to net-misc/dhcpcd-5.5.5 my wireless connection fails to get an IP-address at boot.

Running  systemctl restart dhcpcd.service (usually) works fine, after login.

As you can see I'm using systemd, which might be part of the problem.

I've tried network manager, which gnome forces on me, but that doesn't work.

wpa_supplicant alone used to work ok, but not after the last upgrade.

Does anybody know what has changed in the latest version of dhcpcd?

----------

## Leo Lausren

This is weird.

There was new versions of networkmanager and nm-applet today, with the systemd use flag unmasked, so I tried again to enable networkmanager.

Not only did it not work, but I was unable to start gnome until i reverted to the old version.

After that I decided to remove the forced +networkmanager flag, by adding the packages to my local repository.

wpa_supplicant was apparently pulled in by networkmanager, so I added it to my @system set.

After emerge --depclean and reboot, dhcpcd suddenly worked.

----------

## Leo Lausren

After a cold start, the problem returned.

I've masked dhcpcd-5.5.5, and reverted to dhcpcd-5.5.4 which works.

UPDATE: dhcpcd-5.5.6 works for me.

----------

